# Applet Größe



## Hansi (5. Mrz 2005)

Hi, ich bins nochmal... Es wäre echt wichtig für mich zu wissen, wie ich mein Problem lösen kann. Ich habe eine HTML Datei wo ich das Applet anzeige. Ich will, dass das Applet genau den freien Raum ausfüllt. Dies würde mit Applet Größe 100%*100% erreichen. Allerdings funktioniert dann das Drucken nicht mehr (es funktioniert bei jeder beliebigen absoluten Auflösung z.B. 800x600, 1200x600 usw.), sobald ich allerdings die %zahlen eingebe wird es komplett verzerrt in der Druckvorschau...

Wer kann mir bitte Helfen???

Vielen Dank, Hansi


----------



## L-ectron-X (5. Mrz 2005)

Bin da jetzt nicht so im Bilde, aber vielleicht bietet ja der Druckdialog eine Möglichkeit, die Größe und Form des Ausdrucks einzustellen. ???:L


----------



## Hansi (6. Mrz 2005)

Nein, das hilft mir leider nicht weiter, ich muss das so machen...


----------



## L-ectron-X (6. Mrz 2005)

Ich habe es noch nicht versucht, ein 100%-Applet auszudrucken, vielleicht mache ich das ja auch mal....
Mit welchem Browser druckst Du?


----------



## Hansi (6. Mrz 2005)

Den standardmäßigen IE von WIN XP


----------



## Sky (7. Mrz 2005)

Was hast Du denn für eine Auflösung eingestellt??

Zusätzlich kannst Du ja mal bei einer %-Eingabe die Größe tracen... bin mal neugierig, was da raus kommt.


----------

